# Crying/squeal type noise?? Worried!



## Lil.Kimmie89 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys
My first post here! Though I've been watching for quite a while. 
I have a 7 month old female names Hazel and never had any problems except her being grumpy most of the time. But tonight I was handling her like normal when she made a sort of cry/choke/squeal noise! Instantly I put her down to see how she was acting but she seemed fine except she did it another twice whilst looking like she was gagging (her body was contracting). I put her water bowl I front of her bit she wouldnt drink and there was nothing in her mouth. But after that she just tottled back off to bed like nothing had happened and I've heard nothing since!

I just totally panicked and freaked out though! I've never heard her make a noise like it. 
Just wandering if any of your hedgies have done this? Maybe she was trying to be sick?


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

That is certainly possible. I don't really know what to think. Yesterday I looked in on my hedgie and she was fine at first, then she started to vibrate in a very strange way. She was not huffing, it was different. then as soon as it started it stopped. I would say just keep an eye on her. Who knows why they do certain things. It is hard to say.
-Susan H.


----------



## Lil.Kimmie89 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks, yeah I guess I'm just a worried parent it was weird to have her so long and then hear her make a noise I've never heard before!!
I'm keeping an eye on her though.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It happens, they make weird noises all the time. As she comes around and gets older you might hear some more new noises. If she was gagging but didn't actually throw up then I would say it was nothing to worry about. Keep an eye on her if she throws up a few times in a day or two or if she stops eating or starts walking differently like she is injured then take her into the vet.


----------

